# Hänger im Spiel



## Nekris (28. Mai 2010)

*Hänger im Spiel*

Hallo! Wenn ich was zocke (egal was), zb. Risen... beim rumlaufen wenn ich mich drehen will kommts öfter vor dass es kurz nicht geht und dabei ein kurzes Geräusch ertönt (hört sich an als wollte es "nein geht nicht" sagen). Dann gehts wieder normal... aber das passiert ziemlich oft und beim kämpfen ist das tödlich. Woran kann das denn liegen? Das Spiel an sich läuft flüssig, an den Systemanforderungen kanns nicht liegen. Vielleicht ein Programm dass im Hintergrund läuft und Störungen verursacht, aber hab eigentlich schon fast alles abgestellt.... hat jemand das Problem auch oder weiß Rat?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hänger im Spiel*

das nennt man ruckler,diese treten gerne mal bei überfüllten vram oder systemram auf.daten werden auf der festplatte ausgelagert.
Und das game ladet die daten in dem ram von der festplatte.spielspezifisch meist eine grafikeinstellung.
bei gta4 ist es so dass wenn man den mod für freie einstellungen hatt,dass dann die daten im vram länger gelagert werden,das spiel entlädt die texturdaten nicht früh genug.dies führt dann dazu ,das es ruckelt.


----------

